# Careful with that summoning ritual.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just wanted to show off the progress with my unfortunate summoning cauldron. I have yet to find a chest and robes that are to my liking.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Those are AWESOME!!! What is weighting the cauldron to keep it from tipping over? I am sure that is really top heavy....


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really like the concept/story aspect/movement of the prop (which is hard to do with static props sometimes). It's an idea you don't see a lot. Nice work.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The whole thing is not all that heavy, it's all PVC and spray foam. bolted to a 20" square of 3/4" plywood. There is a hole at the bottom for piping in the fog machine and lights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I find it funny that it's next to your grill....


Note to self....do not go to John's for a bar-B-cue......LOL

Looks good Hib's!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's so cool. Can't wait to see it all lit up and foggy!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

That is sick in the best possible way.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Way cool, looks awesome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome Hib!! Glad to see you building, I always like your stuff, wish you would do more!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is awesome!! I really like this concept!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool...
I like the arm/hands on the guy holding the sythe too
did you make the sythe?

that would look great in a yard that has a cactus theme also.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice! Like GF said, you have a good flow of long lines happening there. Nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Very Cool Man!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Lilly said:


> cool...
> I like the arm/hands on the guy holding the sythe too
> did you make the sythe?
> 
> that would look great in a yard that has a cactus theme also.


I made the scythe out of a stick and some blue foam. The hands and arm bones are from buckys bag of bones. I used 2 shin bones for each arm because they were longer.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like this. It looks great and the concept is very creepy. 
Great work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that thing looks wicked. I've got to ask though, where are you going to store it?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

It breaks down. The main tube is three parts, the head and neck, the shoulders and arms, and the upright tube. both skull things come out too. it should store OK. I'll take some pics of it broke down once it stops raining.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god!!! That's IS cool.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow! nice job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like it. It is different from other props!

PROPS to to you!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i love the rising spirits effect--fantastic sense of motion!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, do you have any pics of it in it's final glory? I'd love to see it with the fog and lighting.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats very cool I can see making one for 09'


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow! that very nice please show us some more


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, that is wicked! It's sooo eerie and original. Do you have any video of your "baby" in action?


----------

